# aboreal frogs that require no heat



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

im running out of room and plug sockets lol, and was just curious can you get any aboreal frogs that will do well at room temp?

i am aware that salamanders dont need heat or light but i want something that i can create a nice aboreal viv for.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

european green trees


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can _Hyla Arborea _withstand lower temps? Being European I'd guess they can, don't know though.....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They can in theory- there was a free-living colony on the Isle of Wight for years. And I saw them in Hungary as a kid- their winters are a lot colder than ours usually are.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Really? Oooo.....that be interesting:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah. Ideally, I'd still want to provide light though.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They lived on the Isle Of Wight!?
Wow. I thought the only cool things we had were red squirrels.


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the help i went to a contact of mine today and there we go euro tree frogs gorgeous lil things and scary chea considering what i was thinking may have to invest come pay day as ever guys cheers: victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pymn nice but dim said:


> thanks for the help i went to a contact of mine today and there we go euro tree frogs gorgeous lil things and scary chea considering what i was thinking may have to invest come pay day as ever guys cheers: victory:


Reed frogs do well at room temp so long as it doesnt get freezing. I have a large group for sale as well if you are interested. 

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> They lived on the Isle Of Wight!?
> Wow. I thought the only cool things we had were red squirrels.


Yeah, lasted for about 20 years- but one of the cold winters apparently finished them off. Not sure, myself- I reckon there might be some still around.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, lasted for about 20 years- but one of the cold winters apparently finished them off. Not sure, myself- I reckon there might be some still around.


I'm going hunting for the 'Isle Of Wight Tree Frogs'!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm going hunting for the 'Isle Of Wight Tree Frogs'!


so if we see you in the near future selling Hyla Arborea we all know you managed to find them! lol 

I wouldnt actually mind having a few of these & if they dont need extra heat might be worth getting some.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are nowhere near as available as they used to be- someone on here may know a source, though. I'd like a couple myself- I like the American ones, but I think the European are prettier.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> so if we see you in the near future selling Hyla Arborea we all know you managed to find them! lol
> 
> I wouldnt actually mind having a few of these & if they dont need extra heat might be worth getting some.


haha. I'll try my best!



Ron Magpie said:


> They are nowhere near as available as they used to be- someone on here may know a source, though. I'd like a couple myself- I like the American ones, but I think the European are prettier.


I definitely think the Europeans are prettier.
Wouldn't turn a few down.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> They are nowhere near as available as they used to be- someone on here may know a source, though. I'd like a couple myself- I like the American ones, but I think the European are prettier.


the trouble is that i love so many different frogs i can never decide on which ones to go for! dont know if anyone else as this problem? i keeping looking at toads and thinking yeah i will go for some of them, then i see treefrogs and think i will get them, now am looking at care for milk frogs! 

like you i think i do prefer the european treefrogs to the american.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I really don't rate the US greens at all. Weird faces.

_Hyla Japonica_ are nice though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> the trouble is that i love so many different frogs i can never decide on which ones to go for! dont know if anyone else as this problem?


Yes.

White's
Darts (all of them)
Milks
European
Clowns
RETF
Waxy Monkey

The list goes on.......


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes.
> 
> White's
> Darts (all of them)
> ...


Best frogs ever.
They're what I want more than anything.
SO damned expensive though.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

thought this might be some interest:

Green Tree Frog Hyla arborea 


There is a possibility that this species may be, like the Pool frog, a neglected former resident. Several times (before it was made illegal) there were attempts to introduce this species to the UK, but one very old colony (now extinct) was known from the New Forest. Green Tree frogs are assumed to be a warm climate animal, but they reach the coast of France. The introduction attempts mostly failed or did not persist for long, probably because most of the individuals released were males, which are easier to locate by their calls, and also because the wrong habitat was chosen – the northern green tree frogs prefer shrubby or herbaceous vegetation and warm, fish-free pools to spawn in.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are after a totally aboreal frog then tree frogs are proberly the way to go as they will spend most of there time high up hence the name (tree frog) most will on occasions come down to feed near the lower sections aswell. The only thing is that tree frogs still need enough room to move a sthey are great jumpers depending on the species the viv may need to be fairly large in hight aswell as length.

I would suggest that you do have some lighting so that you can create the correct environment. To create a good environment for frogs live plants are usually best so light would be essential in that case.

There are many frogs that will use upper layers of a viv and will live happily at around the average room tempertaure so its best to figure out first what type of frog you are after so you can adapt the viv and conditions accordingly.

DartFrogs are another option but not all Dartfrogs are aboreal or will use the upper layers of vivaria (Morgan Freeman) :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:
There are species which do not require such a large viv when compared to some tree frogs, so maybe a better option for you. I must stress though what ever you choose please do your research.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Best frogs ever.
> They're what I want more than anything.
> SO damned expensive though.


Yeah and they're not up for sale much. All monkey frogs are cool though, there seem to be all types of _Phyllomedusa _available in the U.S :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah and they're not up for sale much. All monkey frogs are cool though, there seem to be all types of _Phyllomedusa _available in the U.S :devil:


Definitely agree they're all cool. I'm jealous of your tiger legged!
And those orange legged ones on frogsgalore look pretty damned cool too.
Wouldn't mind going for them next.

It's a toss up between the orange legged and dart frogs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Definitely agree they're all cool. I'm jealous of your tiger legged!
> And those orange legged ones on frogsgalore look pretty damned cool too.
> Wouldn't mind going for them next.
> 
> It's a toss up between the orange legged and dart frogs.


I went for the Tiger Legs as I didn't know when they would be available again.....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I went for the Tiger Legs as I didn't know when they would be available again.....


Fair play. I've never seen either available for purchase anywhere else.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mrblue2008 said:


> thought this might be some interest:
> 
> Green Tree Frog Hyla arborea
> 
> ...



Interested never new they treid reintroducing them. 

I've got a pair and they are awesome little frogs, bloody noisey though. 

Jay


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Interested never new they treid reintroducing them.
> 
> I've got a pair and they are awesome little frogs, bloody noisey though.
> 
> Jay


i would love these so much, i saw them on a website the other day for sale, i just cant remember which it was! wish we still had them in the uk! would be so nice to see them in the wild.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

What is your room temp ?? only asking as mine is 22oc but my sisters home is 27oc !!!!!!


----------

